# CKS Taxidermy



## Hot Spot (Nov 29, 2009)

I may be going crazy. I can't find the subject taxidermist phone number anywhere on the web. No FB page, no email, no phone website, no phone number. I heard about these guys from someone I bumped into and he said look them up on-line. I did see on some 3rd party site that the address is 10181 Chase Lake Rd, Fowlerville. 

Anyone know this guy's phone number? And can anyone give feedback on quality of his work?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

I’ll have the number for ya. I went to his shop with a buddy who has had numerous bucks taxidermied. He was impressed with his work and I decided to have Chris do my buck. 
I’m a local doc in town, and it turns out many of my patients (guys in the know) use him as well. 
I have his card in my truck and post it in a few.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

View attachment 296591
View attachment 296591
View attachment 296591


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If he is licensed he should be on the DNR’s list. If not the DNR should be able to help you out since their data base is up to date.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/taxedermylist_85724_7.PDF?updated=12312011


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Whoops! Looks like I got crazy with the Ipad!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> If he is licensed he should be on the DNR’s list. If not the DNR should be able to help you out since their data base is up to date.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/taxedermylist_85724_7.PDF?updated=12312011


I’m state and federally liscensed and am not on that list. That list isn’t exactly up to date.


----------

